# Show your Mead Cycle Co. Bicycles



## dave the wave

let me be the first to start.Mead Crusader and 1915-16 tool box tank.


----------



## dfa242

Haven't gotten around to pull the crank to get the year on this one yet, but here it is anyway -


----------



## jacdan98

*1935/36 double diamond*

View attachment 67717View attachment 67716 View attachment 678051935/36 double diamond


----------



## jkent

Here is the one I just picked up off CL.


----------



## pelletman

*c1903 Mead Neudorf*

One of my favorite safeties. I wish my mom was still around so I could ask here where she found it.


----------



## pelletman




----------



## Nickinator

my 36 ranger tall frame


----------



## Larmo63

*1927 Mead Ranger-Small Frame*


----------



## vintage2wheel

*1936 mead ranger*

here is my 1936 mead ranger


----------



## Rust_Trader

Here's my 1919-20 Mead Ranger,


----------



## vintage2wheel

*new model?*



Greens07 said:


> Here's my 1919-20 Mead Ranger,





what model is that?  rang?


----------



## looneymatthew

*OoH GOD!*



Greens07 said:


> Here's my 1919-20 Mead Ranger,




Haven't seen one those in a while. Its a UNITARD!

Brilliant.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

It was in a bad accident and the bike license had "donor" marked on it.


----------



## Larmo63

Santi parted out the rear section.


----------



## Rust_Trader

Larmo63 said:


> Santi parted out the rear section.




Lol someone was in need of one.


----------



## MOTOmike

*My Meads*

I have an original paint Mead Crusader (1930 to 1933 ) which is in amazing condition (see photos).

I also have a 1922 Mead Ranger which is partially assembled in my basement until I get time to work on it.  I don't have any photos of that one but it is complete except for the elusive battery can.

Over the coming winter I plan on getting two sets of Velocity P35 wheels (Velocity is now calling them Blunt 35) put together so I can go on some rides next summer.

Mike
Oak Park, IL


----------



## pelletman

The P35's are still P35's.  The Blunts are a different rim.  Here is the best deal I found..

http://www.outsideoutfitters.com/p-16421-velocity-p35-29-700c-disc-rim.aspx


----------



## hoofhearted

My only Mead item .... 

 

........  patric cafaro


----------



## hoofhearted

NICK-the cut ... sorry i am not responding to you via PM ... have tried that venue with others and it appears i 
don't know what the heck i am doin' when it comes to PM ... SO gentle readers ... i prefer direct e-m >>>>> 

hoofhearted121@yahoo.com


PICKED that Mead Iroquois badge up at the Ann-Arbor meet in the mid-90's ... am not lookin' for the bicycle ...
...  am predominately a badge collector .. been collecting unusual, exotic and motorcycle-named badges since '82.

Have NEVER seen another IROQUOIS.  If it has been on a bicycle .. it was on the rivet for about seven minutes.  
Generally, if a badge was issued in aluminum .. it has been previously issued in brass with nickel plate.  The earlier, 
plated badge will usually be in an earlier design.  i am always on the peep ... Ready-To-Purchase plan .. ONLY UNU-
SUAL BADGES NEED APPLY.

i pay the money, and am not lookin' for a deal.  I WANT THAT EXOTIC BADGE,  and nothing else will do !!!  

Paid $150 for that Mead Iroquois badge.  If i ever would sell it .. my no-haggle price would be exactly what $$$ i have 
in it.  Most folks in the hobby allow me to name my own price .. as my price is usually taller than what a seller would 
ask anyhoo.  That's how i got some truly kick-axx badges.  If i was lookin' for a good deal, i would stick with common, 
daily-seen badges and pay the usual ten bucks for them all day long.

WHILE IT IS TRUE THAT my manner of purchase is hardly frugal .. i currently have ZERO BADGES that i would NOT 
put under glass in my collection.  Not braggin' or complainin' .. not being a snoot or a "better than thou" .. my philos-
ophy gets me the badges i want and i do not have to trip over the stuff that is seen over and over.

i remain ... totally hooked on the badges Steve McQeen would have collected .. IF he had collected badges !!!   

........ patric cafaro

contact direct .......  hoofhearted121@yahoo.com

NOW, LET'S GET BACK To Showin' Those Mead Bicycles !!!


----------



## pelletman

How about some pictures of those badges under glass!?


----------



## hoofhearted

pelletman ... i don't believe it is good form to be showboatin' heart-stoppin' badges on this Mead bicycle thread.

If you start a thread .. say ... Show Your Kool Badges ... somethin' like that .. others will respond, too.  You can 
make this Really Special  by inviting the membership !!!  

C'mon, Now ... pelletman !!!   

 ..........  patric


----------



## Nick-theCut

Here's my '36 Crusader
and my new pride and joy rider... The '22 (or so) Ranger Roadster









P-35 rims/Amsterdam tires/model A
Originally 1/2 pitch sprocket, but I got my alternate skip tooth Mead sprocket on there since I can't find a 1/2 pitch model A sprocket.
Hope you like, I do


----------



## chitown

Nick,

Those are beauts! I think that '22ish roadster is earlier. That bladed fork looks like a 1912 Mead patent later shows up as a option in the 1917 Schwinn/Excelsior catalog. The '36 looks Westfield built with the built in drop stand ears. Could be earlier than '36 due to the fork. Most 30's truss rods were separate, not fussed like yours.

Chris


----------



## pelletman

Nick where do you buy your tires and rims?  Very nice!


----------



## s1b

Great looking bikes Nick!


----------



## Gary Mc

Nick-theCut said:


> Here's my '36 Crusader
> and my new pride and joy rider... The '22 (or so) Ranger Roadster




Nick, Both your bikes look awesome & the paint job you did on the '22's rims looks great.  Two really sweet Meads.  - Gary


----------



## bikewhorder

There's something very familiar about that roadster  Nice work, please do elaborate on those wheels, are they custom painted p35's?


----------



## bikewhorder

Here's my crusaders in case you missed them in the gallery, http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=743


----------



## Nick-theCut

bikewhorder said:


> There's something very familiar about that roadster  Nice work, please do elaborate on those wheels, are they custom painted p35's?




Thanks again for the bike Chris,  I'll wait patiently for your crusaders  
Here's the story of the rims http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=30631
Thanks everyone, I'll probably PM you to not overload this amazing thread


----------



## hoofhearted

ALL ... just opened a New Thread on Pre-1933 Bicycles >>> "Show Your Primo Badges ... "

.........  patric cafaro

No PM please ... contact me thru a thread OR direct >>> hoofhearted121@ahoo.com


----------



## vintage2wheel

hoofhearted said:


> ALL ... just opened a New Thread on Pre-1933 Bicycles >>> "Show Your Primo Badges ... "
> 
> .........  patric cafaro
> 
> No PM please ... contact me thru a thread OR direct >>> hoofhearted121@ahoo.com





its under general.... here is the link
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?33187-Show-Your-Primo-Badges-currently-owned-or-not


----------



## hoofhearted

SORRY ... THE BADGE THREAD is in the "General Discussion about Old Bicycles".

.......... patric   

OF ALL THE THINGS i've ever lost .. i miss my mind, the most.


----------



## hoofhearted

SHAUN ... thank you for posting a re-direct !!!

........  patric


----------



## chitown

*1909 Mead Sentinel*






not mine btw. I don't think those are correct period wheels though being metal clad. I'm not sure when they started making those. Thought that was more a 20's thing. Corrections welcome.

thanks,

Chris


----------



## pelletman

*Mead Sentinel*


----------



## chitown

Pelletman, nice early Mead example! Love those spoon brakes.

Here's a close up of a poster with a copyright of 1897:


----------



## pelletman

Thanks!  I guess I have to assume the coaster brake doesn't belong on this bike since it has the spoon brake..


----------



## dfa242

I was wondering the same thing as I looked at the pics - it's a great coaster though.  Maybe they were sometimes used together with spoon brakes?  Dunno.


----------



## chitown

dfa242 said:


> Maybe they were sometimes used together with spoon brakes?  Dunno.






There was some people in the industry that weren't sold on the coaster brake idea. In fact it was illegal to sell a bike in France, England, Germany or most of Europe that did not have a hand brake in the early 1900's. That may be why some of the early caliper type brakes were from Europe while in America the coaster brake was being put on most of the new bikes. American manufacturers were restricted from selling in Europe because they did not allow for a coaster brake only bike to be imported!!! This is one of the reasons stated in early tariff hearings in the US Congress to increase tariffs on European imports. But more on that in my J L Mead thread later. So I can see having both put on as an upgrade or "just to be sure" kinda thing, not totally trusting these new "coaster" brakes.

Back to more pics of Meads! These courtesy of the Smithsonian online collection:


----------



## eazywind

*My 1922 Ranger*

My 1922 Ranger.


----------



## dfa242

chitown said:


> There was some people in the industry that weren't sold on the coaster brake idea. In fact it was illegal to sell a bike in France, England, Germany or most of Europe that did not have a hand brake in the early 1900's. That may be why some of the early caliper type brakes were from Europe while in America the coaster brake was being put on most of the new bikes. American manufacturers were restricted from selling in Europe because they did not allow for a coaster brake only bike to be imported!!! This is one of the reasons stated in early tariff hearings in the US Congress to increase tariffs on European imports. But more on that in my J L Mead thread later. So I can see having both put on as an upgrade or "just to be sure" kinda thing, not totally trusting these new "coaster" brakes.
> 
> Very interesting, Chitown - thanks.  Love the shoes on this kid -


----------



## Nick-theCut

eazywind said:


> My 1922 Ranger.
> 
> View attachment 68770




Great Ranger!
You have got to get someone to reproduce your grips.  PLEASE!


----------



## chitown

Mustn't forget the ladies bikes:  (1921)


----------



## Gary Mc

Boys & Girls both are all amazing pics Chris, thanks for sharing.  It is really great to see how these bikes actually looked when new & they help clarify how they left the factory/store.  Wish we could find some great photos for some other brands as well but it seems when pics of this clarity/quality show up the bike is a Mead.


----------



## hoofhearted

CHRIS (chitown) ... you have posted some tremendously-beautiful pics of Mead bicycles.  The character of these fotos 
allows me to sense the lifeforce not only in the individual people .. but in the bicycles as well.  The more i study these 
fotos, the more i believe these Mead bicycles were made in Dayton, Ohio !!  Har Har !! Jus' playin' !! These  fotos are 
truly beautiful to behold. Than you, again .. CHRIS.

.......  patric


----------



## chitown

hoofhearted;179110These fotos are truly beautiful to behold.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thanks Patric
> 
> and they are for all of the world to enjoy at the Library of Congress online:
> 
> I just typed in "bicycle" in the search engine and pages on pages come up with huge tiff files available. These show tremendous detail when blowing up these high res tiffs.
> 
> http://www.loc.gov/search/?q=bicycle&sp=3
> 
> Patric one thing I was wondering... Saint Lactose the Tolerant... is he the patron saint of pizza?
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> Here's one of the photo's after blowing up tiff file, cropping and saving as jpeg file, then uploaded to my flickr account so as to attach larger images without the thumbnail thingy...


----------



## Balloontyre

*Great Rider*

Mead Crusader


----------



## hoofhearted

Balloontyre ... are those two Crusader's the same bicycle ??!  WOW ... the one on the left looks like 
it was owned by a choirboy from Saint Egbert's Church Of The Goody Two Shoes ..... the one on the 
right looks like it was never parked near a church in it's life !!

What is it about that ride that is so very "gangsta" ??!! That bicycle is even makin' an appearance 
from some steel bars !!!  Try as they may ... they'll never make a Saint outta that one !!!

Very, very kool .. indeed !!

....... patric

Should anyone want to message me .. NO PM's Please ... go direct >>> hoofhearted121@yahoo.com <<<


----------



## Balloontyre

*New Find*

Just found this bike a couple days ago


----------



## bricycle

Balloontyre said:


> Just found this bike a couple days ago




What years do you guys think they used those forks (with the strengthing rib)? I have one like that....


----------



## Balloontyre

Hey Bri,
I saw that fork rib on a TOC Davis built Josephine at Memory Lane last week.
Ivo


----------



## josehuerta

I have a frame sold to me as TOC that has the rib as well. Somewhere I read it suggested that the ribbed fork was possibly sourced from England. In any case I thought it was a very early fork. We need Chitown on this and a new thread.


----------



## Larmo63

I saw a "Master" bicycle this weekend with a ribbed fork. 

It had me thinking Mead too.


----------



## Larmo63

*Interesting.....*

My tank isn't "rounded" like this one, must be in the transitional era.



Balloontyre said:


> Just found this bike a couple days ago


----------



## bricycle

my Mead has a 16 in large numbers stamped above the smaller serial no., so I am guessing 1916 on mine. This looks more 1930 ish....


----------



## Larmo63

Meads are pretty consistent on their dated cranks too. They made nice strong ones 

too because a Mead bike usually seems to have it's original crank/sprocket intact.

Doesn't it seem that way?


----------



## PHANTOM 55

Heres my 23 mead pathfinder. I got the frame from bricycle. Thanks i love this bike it rides so good. Cant waint to go on a coaster ride again. Billy


----------



## Balloontyre

*Tall Frame*

A fun picture.


----------



## Larmo63

*I have a complete 1919  Mead catalogue*


----------



## bricycle

what was the last year for Mead's shallow fenders???


----------



## Balloontyre

Looks like the ad Larmo63 has up is 1919 and shows shallow fenders. I have pages from the 1920 Ranger catalog, and drops side fenders are shown. But this is just the Rangers, maybe the other lines of Mead did things differently, or differently depending on who was assembling/supplying at the moment


----------



## Balloontyre

*1920 Page*

Shows shallow on Superbe, and drops side on MotorBike


----------



## chitown

*1923 shows both as well*


----------



## Balloontyre

*1915 Ranger  Pics Wanted*

Please post, Looking for pics of 1915 Ranger with truss fork, and the triple plate crown combo.



DTW, sorry for posting request on yer thread, it's got allot of attention and might be the place someone will show there 1915 Ranger.


1920/21 Ranger pic added:


----------



## bike

*Not a bicycle but Mead accessory.*

Pretty cool:





 


 


 












yeeah!@


----------



## Balloontyre

*Early 20's Ranger*

One more photo for the learning archives.


----------



## Nick-theCut

Balloontyre said:


> One more photo for the learning archives.




What front hub is that?


----------



## Balloontyre

Nick-theCut said:


> What front hub is that?




Can't tell exactly, looks hour glass shape. Mod M, or MX ???


----------



## Balloontyre

*Teens Mead*

Looks like a GWM bike. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vin...312?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec9491420


----------



## sam

1911


----------



## Balloontyre

*fork*

Looks like the ebay bike has this fork.


----------



## sam

Three plate truss fork


----------



## Mingero

*My Mead Ranger*


----------



## Sped Man

Here is my 1933 Mead Ranger. I have the original receipt, warranty card, finance papers and price tag that was on the handlebars when purchased. 






Original owner was from Oak Park Illinois






Apparently, they didn't pay taxes then 






I know it isn't 100% original but very few bikes are.


----------



## sam




----------



## Nick-theCut

Whoa Sam!  That's a killer pump.  I'm sure it's for a future project, but if its not...
Is it restored?


----------



## zephyrblau

*"...believed to be Mead"*

from another thread;  


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32446-help-ID-this-early-motorbike


----------



## Rustafari

Sped Man said:


> Here is my 1933 Mead Ranger. I have the original receipt, warranty card, finance papers and price tag that was on the handlebars when purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original owner was from Oak Park Illinois
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, they didn't pay taxes then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't 100% original but very few bikes are.





Man, that is pretty darned cool to have the original receipt!


----------



## Nick-theCut

The Mead Aristocrat Bucket 










I've never seen this seat before.  Not on any bike or in any catalog I have.
I bought it as just a pan.  I put this Aristocrat frame on it, but it could of been different.  Metal pan, killer stamp.  Glad to have it, wish it wasn't falling apart.
Anyone ever seen it?  Have any input?
Either way, thought you guys would like to see it.


----------



## bikewhorder

Did you get that off ebay a few months ago? I was the second highest bidder on an aristocrat seat top a while back, I think it sold for about $100 and I regretted not going higher.


----------



## Nick-theCut

bikewhorder said:


> Did you get that off ebay a few months ago? I was the second highest bidder on an aristocrat seat top a while back, I think it sold for about $100 and I regretted not going higher.




You bet 
Lets never bid against each other ever again


----------



## cstorar

*Mead Pathfinder*






I was told this is a 27


----------



## Balloontyre

cstorar said:


> I was told this is a 27




Nice bike, does the front fender have a flare on bottom? Looks like it, maybe a shadow???


----------



## cstorar

*mead pathfinder*




there is a flare


----------



## Nick-theCut

cstorar said:


> there is a flare




You have a flare for nice bikes


----------



## Balloontyre

*Interesting*



cstorar said:


> there is a flare




Well lookie there, a flair. I've not seen this before on a Mead, Interesting


----------



## Balloontyre

*Someone has got to have*

an original photograph or original bicycle to take a photo of.

Looking for picture 1915/16 Mead Ranger Motorbike that has truss fork.

Thanks All!


----------



## chitown

Balloontyre said:


> Looking for picture 1915/16 Mead Ranger Motorbike that has truss fork.
> 
> Thanks All!




I think they were all parted out to make HD bikes.

On a serious note, they should be quite distinctive with the solid brown paint (w/o darts from head tube).

I would love to see the serial number if you ever found one. Just to see if follows the pattern of a Schwinn, Excelsior, Snyder, Dayton, Westfield... which it could be any one of those manufacturers.


----------



## tommydale1950

*Mead Circa 1912*

Here is my Mead circa 1912


----------



## bricycle

tommydale1950 said:


> Here is my Mead circa 1912




I'm in LOVE.....


----------



## Balloontyre

*1916 ????*

Found this bike pic a while back. It was mentiond in the write up as a 1916. 

Does anybody know this bike?


----------



## chitown

With that sprocket and the double front fender braces, I'd say more likely an early 20's.


----------



## Balloontyre

The bike is custom for sure, but if the core (frame and fork) is 1916, well then...you know.


----------



## Nick-theCut

Balloontyre said:


> The bike is custom for sure, but if the core (frame and fork) is 1916, well then...you know.




It has the same sprocket as a 20's Pathfinder 



I'd say it a customized tall frame.
Frame/Fork/fenders/bars all same


----------



## bricycle

Balloontyre said:


> Found this bike pic a while back. It was mentiond in the write up as a 1916.
> 
> Does anybody know this bike?




I like dees bike....


----------



## wspeid

*My Mead Crusader Project*

I'm not sure what year this wooden rimmed Mead Crusader is (serial number 105469), but it certainly needs a little TLC.  I picked it up with the Rambler the other week thanks to JD including me his big haul.


----------



## Nick-theCut

wspeid said:


> I'm not sure what year this wooden rimmed Mead Crusader is (serial number 105469), but it certainly needs a little TLC.  I picked it up with the Rambler the other week thanks to JD including me his big haul.
> 
> View attachment 119236View attachment 119237View attachment 119238View attachment 119239View attachment 119235




Oooo eeee, super sweet ride.


----------



## wspeid

*Double braces for featherweight rims?*

It appears that the wire style double braces on featherweight rims disappeared in favor of the rolled braces somewhere between the 1919 catalog that Larm063 posted and the 1923 catalog.  These came off my Crusader -- do the wire braces help narrow down the model year?

Also, has anyone done any work to repair or replace broken braces?


----------



## serg

*Mead Ranger*

early 20's


----------



## Nick-theCut

serg said:


> early 20's
> 
> View attachment 124470




Looks great Sergey!


----------



## azbug-i

*My Mead Made Modern*

Well, Chris (bikewhorder) and I think this is a Mead. I bought it without wheels, and put modern 700c wheels on it. And some scout bars. Im bummed it didnt have the truss rods. I dont know much about this bike but it is an awesome Frame/Fork!


----------



## jd56

Was told it was somewhere between 1923-25.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikewhorder

azbug-i said:


> Well, Chris (bikewhorder) and I think this is a Mead. I bought it without wheels, and put modern 700c wheels on it. And some scout bars. Im bummed it didnt have the truss rods. I dont know much about this bike but it is an awesome Frame/Fork!




What! I didn't say that, I said I think its a Schwinn with a mead fork added later.


----------



## bikewhorder

Actually looking at those pictures closer, I'm going to say that it is a repaint because the headset cups match the rest of the paint.  It looks like a repainted Mead Ranger to me. -Chris


----------



## bikewhorder

Looks like some decal remnants on the head tube, can we get a better shot of those?


----------



## azbug-i

Sorry chris I misunderstood you. I thought you meant it was a schwinn built mead.


----------



## Hobo Bill

*odd color mead eh!*


















bikewhorder said:


> Looks like some decal remnants on the head tube, can we get a better shot of those?




   I picked this mead ranger at the iron ranch swap ...i have the orig. rear fender and a huntin' & peckin' for an orig blue front fender...just snagged an orig. aristrocrat saddle also missin' the correct chain adjusters and a end cap to one of the brampton pedals...a very fun bike to ride...it has the early new departure rae hub too....


----------



## azbug-i

azbug-i said:


> Well, Chris (bikewhorder) and I think this is a Mead. I bought it without wheels, and put modern 700c wheels on it. And some scout bars. Im bummed it didnt have the truss rods. I dont know much about this bike but it is an awesome Frame/Fork!




serial number








this one is on the seattube 




headtube


----------



## Balloontyre

*Iroquois*



hoofhearted said:


> My only Mead item .... View attachment 68362 ........  patric cafaro




 1913 certificate of guarantee


----------



## chitown

*Sidewalk bike*

I've seen 2 examples of the Iroquois bikes and both were sidewalk bikes.


----------



## decotriumph

*1900-ish Montrose by Mead*

1900-ish Montrose by Mead with homemade carrier on the back.


----------



## dave the wave

*tall frame ranger*

pick this up over the weekend for $600


----------



## Sped Man

A Ranger in the park


----------



## fat tire trader

Here's my Ranger. Someone converted it to Inch Pitch, I'd like to find a Mead Sprocket with the right rear sprocket for a Model A. I think the gooseneck is newer. The handlebars seem narrow for such a tall bike. It needs a head light. I'm going to try to remove the blue paint with paint stripper and see if any of the original paint is hiding.


----------



## whizzer kid

Got this off a close friend today . I think 1922 Mead pathfinder. 
Need to replace lots of parts that are not correct . But the 700c wheels it rides very nice !!


----------



## Lance Vangraham

here is my crusty mead ranger i think its a super b 1915 model. I need to find a chain, spokes, tires, and tubes, back hub does work. maybe just swap the 28 inch rims out for something more modern. lots of rust to remove on this guy. but i am excited to work on it.


----------



## dave the wave

here's a great example of what i thought was a Great Western Manuf. made bike but now i think it was made by Excelsior Manuf.


----------



## Sped Man

Updated photo


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

dave the wave said:


> here's a great example of what i thought was a Great Western Manuf. made bike but now i think it was made by Excelsior Manuf.
> 
> View attachment 346115



A,great example that will be in pieces on ebay in a few weeks lol


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustNspokes

I picked this one up today. It's a tall 25" frame, ranger I'm guessing. It was built up with 1950's parts which I've already removed. I do have the correct sprocket and stem, but not the crank which was unfortunately swapped with a short one due to the 26" wheels. It's pretty well bent, rusted, busted and was being used as a wall decoration.  A wiser mad would have left it.


----------



## Cooper S.

I'm a little late to the party, but I've got 2 meads,


this is an inherented crusader

and my new Ranger which I bought off here, going to be a klunker


----------



## sam




----------



## rustyspoke66

Sweet pump! Would love to pick on up for my Ranger someday!


----------



## zephyrblau

time to bump this... and rejoin the fray. I just bought a tall frame/fork & tank. been beating the bushes for parts to build her out... without much luck so far.


----------



## Craig Allen

Here is a Mead Ranger water transfer patent date decal I had made up a couple of years ago that go on the seat tube. Thought I would share it.


----------



## zephyrblau

WAY cool! ...got any more ?


----------



## dnc1

Craig Allen said:


> Here is a Mead Ranger water transfer patent date decal I had made up a couple of years ago that go on the seat tube. Thought I would share it. View attachment 438485



What's the Mead connection with Liverpool over here?
Were bikes manufactured or assembled there, or just retailed?


----------



## dave the wave

dnc1 said:


> What's the Mead connection with Liverpool over here?
> Were bikes manufactured or assembled there, or just retailed?



    they were and shipped parts over to the U.S. factory
http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Mead_Cycles


----------



## Craig Allen

There's one left.


----------



## zephyrblau

does anyone know if Mead switched from all wood rims to metal clad &, if so, when that happened ?


----------



## zephyrblau

PM sent.



Craig Allen said:


> There's one left.


----------



## Craig Allen

Zephyrblau, Please send an email direct to me. Thank you. cbillallen1954@gmail.com


----------



## bikeyard

Its for sale, whole.


----------



## Balloontyre

Not Mine, thought it noteworthy given the badge and motor kit.
fotos I took a few years ago at Ann Arbor


----------



## SRCole

My uncle has a Mead Crusader that we are attempting to get some info on. 

- Year?
- Approximate value?
- Any other helpful info would be greatly appreciated.

What thread and/or which member is the resident expert on Mead Crusader

Thanks in advance for the assistance/advice

Shane


----------



## Nickinator

Since this got bumped from a few years ago we'll add 2 more 
Darcie/Nick


----------



## rollfaster

36 Westfield built Mead Ranger Ace.


----------



## rollfaster

Update: added Chainguard, dropstand, ball end grips and clay tires. Have to work on aging them a bit since they are too bright.


----------



## dave the wave

early Mead Ranger with decal headbadge.


----------



## josehuerta

dave the wave said:


> early Mead Ranger with decal headbadge.
> I've never seen a Mead with a decal head badge like this. Way cool. Any idea of the year?


----------



## dave the wave

early teens maybe ?


----------



## Bozman

1922 Mead Ranger Motobike










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## benmcjamin

Larmo63 said:


> *1927 Mead Ranger-Small Frame*
> 
> View attachment 527601



what tires are those??


----------



## Wing Your Heel

When did Mead start making bicycles? Mine is serial no G2842 and looks around 1900. Has thick tubing.


----------



## Freqman1

My newly acquired 1935/6 double diamond motorbike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cooper S.

Freqman1 said:


> My newly acquired 1935/6 double diamond motorbike. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1211888



I’ve got a 36 girls frame and fenders if you want to build a match


----------



## Freqman1

Cooper S. said:


> I’ve got a 36 girls frame and fenders if you want to build a match



My girl has her favorite bike so I gave up the Jack and Jill thing a long time ago. It has saved me a lot of money! V/r Shawn


----------



## Rusty72




----------



## redline1968

19teens older restored.


----------



## fat tire trader

Wing Your Heel said:


> When did Mead start making bicycles? Mine is serial no G2842 and looks around 1900. Has thick tubing.
> 
> View attachment 846616
> 
> 
> View attachment 846617
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 846615
> 
> View attachment 846614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 846618



I think your bike may be 1897. I have the catalog, I'll look for it...


----------



## oldmtrcyc




----------



## rustyjones

Looks very original...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I l  ve my 1919 Arch Frame rat!


----------



## Cooper S.

Definitely one of my favorite bikes on this whole website 







Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I l  ve my 1919 Arch Frame rat!View attachment 1370893
> 
> View attachment 1370894
> View attachment 1370897


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Thank you @Cooper S. !
I am humbled.


----------

